# foam gill flies



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I just tied these last week but havent got to try them yet,there tied to size 14 mustad dry fly hooks.


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

good luck with them.

Where did you find the rubber for the legs? I'm looking around online and stuff but can't find any.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea, those should work really well, also be great to try on brookies down here.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Never really thought about trying on trout, but sounds like a good idea. Maybe they will work on browns in mohican park when I get a chance to go.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Heck ya! Throw them in the riffles in front of the pools.
These flies I made up last summer was my most productive flies all threu Nov. last year. I caughteverything on them that I fished for also. Have them in size 2 to 20's. Trouts loved the 14/16 sizes the best.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats a cool looking fly,do u have the recipe? I enjoy coming up with different kinds of foam flies,everything hits them like you said.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Kruggy, nice looking flies, I think the gills will tear them up. 
FFD , That's one killer looking fly!
Mike4066, I looked in three of my catalogs and all three of them had the rubber legs listed. Here's some links.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/c...e+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=centipede+legs&noImage=0

http://www.jsflyfishing.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/Search/rubber legs.aspx


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

kruggy1 said:


> Thats a cool looking fly,do u have the recipe? I enjoy coming up with different kinds of foam flies,everything hits them like you said.



Nice flies guys. I don't know if ffdog used this same recipe and tutorial, but you can't go wrong following Charlie Craven's tut's. http://www.charliesflyboxinc.com/flybox/details.cfm?parentID=108


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice fly by Craven's but I wonder if it takes more than 10 minute to make though. I like to tie flies that can easily be done in that amount of time except for certain dry flies though.
Kruggy, I will be up the last weekend of May so I am going to fish thats for sure and I will give you a few to try.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I will get the receipe together to post soon as I can possible tommorrow morning.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm betting that Craven's takes quite a bit longer than 10 minutes. It looks like a pretty involved pattern. I imagine that keeping the bulk down on that is not easy.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mike4066
Gander mountain has rubber legs also,both kinds like the ones FFD and I use. The plain round rubber legs are around $2.00/yard,and the ones barred ones FFD used are around $5.00. Hope this helps you out,let me know if you have any ?


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I would appreciate that FFD,Maybe this trip we can get together and fish...lol.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I picked some up everytime I go to Gander in Sheffield. I got enough to hopefully get thru summer. I like to find cheaper as the cost involved cant be that much but more like excessive profitting.


----------



## Mike4066 (May 25, 2007)

FFD, thanks, I was looking for somewhere I could drive to and actually look at them.

There is a gander mountain about 20 minutes down the road in canton, i'll drive down there tomorrow sometime. Thanks!


----------

